# Need advice on a stabilizer setup



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Stabilizer systems can enhance good form and help form that's not so good. However, they are not magic wands. 

IMHO for an archer who is new to competition, the primary function of a long front rod is to rest your bow on between shots to avoid fatigue problems. In competition, you should take at least 20 seconds between shots to allow muscle recovery. 

At your height, a 30" to 32" front rod will likely be good. There are several available in those lengths at reasonable prices.

As you progress, you may want to look at side rods and consider bow balance and the holding weight to mass weight ratio. There are some threads on this subject on AT and other archery forums. But as you add weight to your stablizers, do it slowly to allow your muscles to adapt. 

Also, it helps if you occasionally practice without your stabilizer. 

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

go to the archery learning center. join it no spam involved no fee. scroll down to his artical on stabilizers you will get all the information you need to figure out what will work best for you.


----------

